# Clone da Lacrosse ws-2305-sensores



## fhff (21 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Olá a todos,

Apesar de não postar muito, sigo este forum com devota atenção. Desde já pedia a vossa ajuda para o seguinte:

Instalei há uns anos uma estação meteo sem aparente marca, que é igualzinha à lacrosse ws-2305, http://www.lacrossetechnology.com.au/WS2305.html, oferecida por um tio que a trouxe da Alemanha. Tenho a estação instalada em Sintra, nas proximidades de Colares.

A estação tem funcionado, desde há cerca de 8 anos, sem problemas, via wireless. Mudo as pilhas e nada mais. Acontece que já há algum tempo, tenho um problema no anemómetro, que já aqui reportei, e agora no pluviómetro. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/ajuda-estacao-heavyweather-4786.html

 Deixei de receber sinal desses 2 sensores. Já tentei limpar, mas não consigo pôr a funcionar. O sensor de temperatura e humidade continua a trabalhar.
Pergunto: Alguém me pode dizer onde posso comprar sensores iguais, com os respectivos cabos, para substituir? Acham que vale a pena, ou mais vale investir numa nova?

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


----------

